# Tấm nhựa giả gỗ ốp tường tại Hải Phòng thành phố hoa phượng đỏ



## phaochidep (7/9/21)

Ngân Hoa là một trong những đơn vị chuyên sản xuất và cung cấp tấm nhựa giả gỗ ốp tường hàng đầu tại khu vực Miền Bắc nói chung, Hải Phòng nói riêng. Đến với *tấm nhựa ốp tường tại Hải Phòng* của Ngân Hoa, bạn không phải lo lắng về chất lượng sản phẩm, mầu sắc đa dạng, phong phú về kiểu dáng, và hình ảnh bắt mắt. Với sản phẩm tấm nhựa ốp tường màu vân gỗ đang là sự lựa chọn hàng đầu trong thiết kế xây dựng.



Với sự kết hợp hoàn hảo từ bột đá, bột nhựa và nhiều chất phụ gia khác, bề mặt phủ phim vân gỗ, vân đá, vân giấy dán tường được sản xuất trên dây chuyền công nghệ Nano 4.0 hiện đại, tấm nhựa ốp tường PVC Nano có độ bền lên tới 50 năm, bất chấp mọi điều kiện khắc nghiệt của thời tiết.
*- Tấm nhựa ốp tường* của Ngân Hoa được sản xuất bằng công nghệ ép đồng nhất, lõi rỗng chống thấm, cách âm, cách nhiệt, thuận tiện luồn dây điện và đi các hệ thống kỹ thuật chìm, nhưng tấm lại rất cứng và khả năng chịu lực cao. Sản phẩm an toàn tuyệt đối cho sức khỏe của người sử dụng, hoàn toàn không bắt lửa khi xảy ra hỏa hoạn, dễ vệ sinh lau chùi, thi công nhanh chóng, dễ dàng và tiện lợi
- Tường trần nhà bạn bị ẩm thấp, mục nát, xuống cấp, bạn đang băn khoăn về giải pháp cải tạo sửa chữa. Hãy yên tâm vì *tấm nhựa giả gỗ ốp tường tại Hải Phòng* của chúng tôi sẽ giải quyết hết mọi thắc mắc cho ngôi nhà của bạn.
- Với ngôi nhà xây mới thì thợ xây chỉ cần xây gạch thô không cần trát là có thể sử dụng được tấm nhựa ốp tường sẽ thay thế cho lớp vữa trát + sơn bả + lớp trang trí hoàn thiện bề mặt tường.
-  *Tấm nhựa ốp tường* là giải pháp tốt nhất cho ngôi nhà của bạn. Vừa sang trọng, đẳng cấp và tinh tế là những ưu điểm của loại vật liệu mới này đem đến. Được tạo thành từ thành phần chính là bột nhựa PVC nên tấm nhựa có khả năng chịu nước tuyệt đối, chống mối mọt…giúp ngăn ngừa được nấm mốc gây ra dị ứng, viêm đường hô hấp làm cho chúng ta nhức đầu, mệt mỏi và chóng mặt.
   - *Tấm nhựa ốp tường vân gỗ*, nhựa ốp trần có nhiều lợi ích vượt trội hơn so với các loại tấm nhựa ốp tường bằng sàn gỗ thông thường. Tấm nhựa ốp tường bằng nhựa dễ thi công. Với đặc tính chất liệu nhựa mềm, dẻo và nhẹ nên rất dễ thi công và không tốn quá nhiều thời gian và công sức. Tấm nhựa ốp tường có tuổi thọ cao. Tấm nhựa ốp tường thường được phủ lớp flouro – carbon (PVDF), an toàn với sức khỏe người dùng và có khả năng chịu nước, chịu nhiệt rất tốt, không bị ăn mòn bởi các chất như acid, alkali và muối, đặc biệt trần nhựa có khả năng chống xước và chịu lực, chịu va đập cao… nên trần nhựa cho thời gian sử dụng rất lâu.
   - Tấm nhựa ốp tường màu vân gỗ Ngân Hoa có giá tốt nhất. Do vậy, việc sử dụng *trần nhựa* đã và đang mang đến cho người dùng những sản phẩm chất lượng để thích hợp làm trần nhà cũng như tiết kiệm được nhiều chi phí xây dựng. Để được tư vấn chi tiết về mẫu _*tấm nhựa ốp tường tại Hải Phòng*_ Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ
_*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN SẢN XUẤT VÀ THƯƠNG MẠI NGÂN HOA
Địa chỉ: Cụm CN-Biên Hoà, Ngọc Sơn, Kim Bảng, Hà Nam
VPDD: Số 423 Phố Minh Khai, Quận Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội*_
*Hotline: 0918841559*
*Email: phaochitrannha@gmail.com*
*Website.Phào chỉ trần nhà, phào chỉ nhựa, phào khung tranh, vật liệu ốp tường*


----------

